# Hiking website with personal trip reports



## Anonymous (Jan 29, 2002)

Just wanted to share my website with other hiking enthusiasts! It contains trip reports and photos of over 90 trails. Hope you enjoy it. thanks The NBH Crew.

http://www.naturalbornhikers.com

And you might also enjoy

http://members.tripod.com/tracipick  a site about our whale watching adventure in baja mexico.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 28, 2002)

also www.catskillguide.com  has a good trail description message board and other useful info about the catskills.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 28, 2002)

also try www.catskillmtn.org  has area info and festivals


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 31, 2002)

great place to camp, in the catskills is north south lake state park. it offers great hiking trails with breath taking veiws of the hudson valley along the escarpment trail. also katterskill falls the highest falls in ny state. camp ground also has a nice lake with swimming,fishing,row boating.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 2, 2002)

yes i have camped there also, a good place to visit i enjoy hiking to the ledges to watch the sunset and then the stars. deffinately worth the visit.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 3, 2002)

anouther area web site www.hunterchamber.org useful area info for the catskill mountains


----------

